# PEG- 2x2 Method



## WACWCA (Jun 14, 2017)

Psuedo EG or PEG is an extension of the EG method. The EG case is applied to a psuedo face/layer, such as the setup U' R2, and then the moves are applied to solve the psuedo face and finish the solve. 
It can be applied to any of the EG subsets, but is most effective with CLL

To solve using this method, the psuedo face should already be assembled, or 1 move off, because other methods would be faster at any other depth.

Step 1: Identify the stickers that need orienting. 
On R2 Psuedo layers, this can easily be identified because they will always be opposite colors. On R/ R' psuedo layers, it is more difficult, I will have a video coming out with this recognition system soon and will put the link here. 

Step 2: Identify 2 corner swap
Now that you know the oll, find the 2 corner swap that will solve the psuedo LL. This needs to be then paired with the correct CLL. This document lists the swap each alg performs https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tgvzykWqKfPhTwilydmZRXc9N3BT26UWl1OYmBN2EgQ

Step 3: AUF
This can be predicted but your Auf system may need to change

Step 4: Fix psuedo layer


It is uncommon that this method will be the best choice more than once every hundred solves or so, but it is a cool concept.

Example solve:
F2 U R' U R U2 F2 U' R2

Psuedo face already assembled on bottom. because bottom is white and yellow bars, the stickers needing orientation are white and yellow, and then can be identified as a sune case

Visually flipping the pieces, a y perm is needed to solve the psuedo LL.

U' R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U R' // diag sune
U// AUF
R2 U// Fix psuedo layer

Comment with any suggestions/ questions


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2017)

So it's like roux non matching blocks but on 2x2?


----------

